# Schwerer BUG im Skyrim: Hearthfire DLC



## Legacyy (9. September 2012)

Es wurde ein Bug gefunden, der euren Spielstand schlimmstenfalls KOMPLETT löschen kann! Bitte beachten!!!

Um den besagten Fehler zu umgehen rate ich euch,  bei eurem Haus zu keinem Zeitpunkt an mehreren Projekten gleichzeitig zu  arbeiten. Stattdessen solltet ihr die verschiedenen Projekte nacheinander abarbeiten. Ansonsten kann es sein, dass Hearthfire einen Fehler produziert, der im schlimmsten Fall im Verlust eures Spielfortschritts ended. 

Zudem gibt es Berichte, dass man manche Bereiche eines  Hauses durch den Bug nicht mehr betreten kann. 

Bis der Fehler  behoben wurde, solltet ihr euch wie bereits erwähnt auf maximal ein  Projekt gleichzeitig konzentrieren.  

Quelle: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Gravierender Bug in der Hearthfire-Erweiterung aufgedeckt ‹ Aktuelle News


----------



## Memphys (9. September 2012)

*AW: Schwerer BUG im Skyrim:Hearthfire DLC !!!*

Hab ich was verpasst? 

Kam doch grade erst Dawnguard, wasn jetzt "Hearthfire"? Auch übersetzungsmäßig, "Herdfeuer" oder "Herzfeuer" nur falsch geschrieben?


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. September 2012)

*AW: Schwerer BUG im Skyrim:Hearthfire DLC !!!*

Ja, hast du wohl verpasst. Hearthfire bringt "Die Sims" nach Skyrim ^^


----------



## Combi (9. September 2012)

*AW: Schwerer BUG im Skyrim:Hearthfire DLC !!!*

ein dlc,der mal total unnötig ist...
wenn ich ein haus will,hol ichs mir bei nexus oder über den workshop...
als ich den inhalt des dlc las,dachte ich,die wollen einen verarschen..wer braucht sowas?!


----------



## Sethnix (9. September 2012)

*AW: Schwerer BUG im Skyrim:Hearthfire DLC !!!*

Der DLC ist schon draußen? 
 Dachte der kommt erst noch ...


----------



## Domowoi (10. September 2012)

*AW: Schwerer BUG im Skyrim:Hearthfire DLC !!!*



Combi schrieb:


> ein dlc,der mal total unnötig ist...
> wenn ich ein haus will,hol ichs mir bei nexus oder über den workshop...[...]wer braucht sowas?!


 Die Konsoleros. Die können nämlich nichts modden.

Allerdings haben die Entwickler scheinbar starke Probleme mit dem internen Speicher der PS3 weswegen sie immer noch am arbeiten sind das erste DLC auf die PS3 zu bekommen.


----------



## belle (10. September 2012)

*AW: Schwerer BUG im Skyrim:Hearthfire DLC !!!*



Combi schrieb:


> ein dlc,der mal total unnötig ist...
> wenn ich ein haus will,hol ichs mir bei nexus oder über den workshop...
> als ich den inhalt des dlc las,dachte ich,die wollen einen verarschen..wer braucht sowas?!


 
Viele wollen solche Mods aber nicht nutzen, weil das dann keine reine Spielzeit mit dem Charakter und Spielgeld kostet. Ich selbst empfinde das auch als kleinen Cheat, wenn man gerade erst anfängt und noch nichts hat. Normalerweise spart man ja in den ersten Spielstunden auf ein erstes Haus, das würde damit komplett entfallen. Bei einem Level 50 Char mit über 100.000 Goldstücken ist das aber wieder was anderes...


----------



## Memphys (10. September 2012)

*AW: Schwerer BUG im Skyrim:Hearthfire DLC !!!*

Geldprobleme hatte ich nach spätestens 3 Spielstunden eigentlich nicht mehr... ach verdammt, jetzt hab ich wieder Bock drauf. Dawnguard und evtl.das Teil kaufen und ab dafür


----------



## Placebo (11. September 2012)

*AW: Schwerer BUG im Skyrim:Hearthfire DLC !!!*

Ich habe immer Geldprobleme in Skyrim, versucht mal Zerstörung auf 100 ohne Training zu bekommen  Von meinen Charakteren hat nur der Krieger ein Haus


----------



## inelouki (13. September 2012)

Als vor ein paar Wochen die Ankündigung kam das Dawnguard auf dem PC erst später erscheinen sollte, da habe ich ich noch etwas geärgert. Der Release für die Xbox kam und man erfuhr das er sehr verbuggt war...gleiches ist nun wohl auch jetzt wieder der Fall! Da Dawnguard auf PC scheinbar von dem frühen Relase auf der XBox profitiert, denke ich mal das es bei Heathfire wieder so sein wird. 

In diesem Fall, vielen dank an alle Xbox Spieler das ihr diesmal die (ungewollten) Beta-Tester seid! 

Mfg Inelouki


----------

